# picture order



## redneckviddles (Sep 25, 2019)

When i make a thread with my iphone as i take pictures the newest photo goes to the top, which is opposite of how you read top to bottom.  How does one get the pictures to land where you need them?


----------



## bradger (Sep 25, 2019)

you should be able to upload in correct order, if you wait till everything is finished to writhe the post. if you weren't already doing it.


----------



## redneckviddles (Sep 25, 2019)

bradger said:


> you should be able to upload in correct order, if you wait till everything is finished to writhe the post. if you weren't already doing it.



So im trying in test, if i take one picture and then write some text below it, leave my cursor at the text, upload picture #2, it puts pic 2 at the top?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 25, 2019)

Drag and drop works for me...


----------



## TxwrightxT (Sep 25, 2019)

So far I’ve been taking the pictures prior to writing my post. Then I upload from my saved pictures as I write my post. Which allows me to choose which picture I’m uploading. Then I just upload one at a time. Hope this helps!


----------



## redneckviddles (Sep 25, 2019)

TxwrightxT said:


> So far I’ve been taking the pictures prior to writing my post. Then I upload from my saved pictures as I write my post. Which allows me to choose which picture I’m uploading. Then I just upload one at a time. Hope this helps!



I tried a test of getting the pic from my library but it still puts the most recently uploaded photo at the top of the thread, only way i can think of to get the pictures in chronological order would be to upload them last to first or go back and edit later with copy and paste.  Either way is a pain.  Im doing this all on an iphone.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 25, 2019)

TxwrightxT said:


> I just upload one at a time.


I do it the same way .
When making a thread , I write my text . I either up load one at a time , and attach , or I have them up loaded , then chose the right one to go with the text . . So from and already up loaded pic , next to the pic it says thumbnail or full size . Click where you want the pic in the body of the thread , then choose the size .


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 25, 2019)

^^^^^^^^^ that's the ticket for me also.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 25, 2019)

I send the pics from my phone to my email address. I open the email and download each pic to my desktop. Then upload to SMF.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2019)

All I do is drag & drop the pics I want to use onto my desk-top, in the order I want them to be on my Thread.
Then I write the Text, using all the notes I took during the Smoke.
Then I drag & drop the pics from my Desk-top to the Thread I already started.
Then I go back to the Pics, and add the caption above each Picture.

Hit Create---Done.

Bear


----------

